# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Video toàn cảnh khu du lịch Đường Hầm Đất Sét

## fptlamdong

Đường hầm đất sét là nơi được rất nhiều du khách ưa thích đặt *tour du lịch đà lạt* của Hoadalattravel
Xem xong video nhớ chia sẻ cho Didau.org nha anh em.

----------

